# Lang Lang's The Mozart Album



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think he's very good in Mozart. It suits his quirky personality, and I feel he gets Mozart's fun, child-like energy.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Are we talking about a new album ,,,,,,?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Are we talking about a new album ,,,,,,?


No, it's been out a while now. This one:









Lang Lang, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra - The Mozart Album - Amazon.com Music


Lang Lang, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra - The Mozart Album - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The most interesting thing there for me is the first movement cadenza in 491.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> The most interesting thing there for me is the first movement cadenza in 491.


And, to each their own.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> No, it's been out a while now. This one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous playing. 
He's still kinda young, and trying to reach younger people with CM. 
The melodies, the images of emotional involvement, predictively rising up and then fading away as a visual guide for young brains trying to follow along. He 'outperforms' Rubinstein and Fazil Say with this pop approach.

I think people who have listened to serious music for many years don't realize how difficult it is for young people to hear everything without any of the visuals, and/or exaggerated lyricism, they get more of the picture with the recognizable antics..


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Luchesi said:


> Gorgeous playing.
> He's still kinda young, and trying to reach younger people with CM.
> The melodies, the images of emotional involvement, predictively rising up and then fading away as a visual guide for young brains trying to follow along. He 'outperforms' Rubinstein and Fazil Say with this pop approach.
> 
> I think people who have listened to serious music for many years don't realize how difficult it is for young people to hear everything without any of the visuals, and/or exaggerated lyricism, they get more of the picture with the recognizable antics..


Well put and a fair assessment I'd say. I think Lang Lang is a hero for CM.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think he excels in melodically simple music where he can showcase his "syrupy" style that I love so much about him, and what many here dislike. I also enjoy when he performs melodically simple music that is breezy, like much of Mozart.


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

Lang Lang's recording is my current goto for Bartok's second piano concerto. He really rocks it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Just like Dave Matthews Band and Phish were my first favorite rock bands, Lang Lang was my first classical piano hero, so I have a certain affection for him. Let me try out his Bartok!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I've never heard him play this well in fast pieces! I just finished up the Prokofiev that started off the album, and it was nothing short of amazing.

The Bartok is sounding just as confident.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

That album just might be my favorite thing Lang Lang has ever recorded, of what I've heard at least. I love it!


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

Captainnumber36 said:


> That album just might be my favorite thing Lang Lang has ever recorded, of what I've heard at least. I love it!


Glad I could recommend something you like! That makes my day.


----------

